# Whats a good heater



## musho3210

I currently use all-glass and i heard its a very bad heater company. I was planning on getting a new one next weekend. Whats a good company? My room temperature is 70 degrees, my tank without a heater is 73-74 and my tank with a heater is 78. Whats a good company? I dont have many fluctuations but our heater has broken down once.


----------



## flatcam1

Fluval is a good company!  

i use a fluval, just a small one but it works....


----------



## jones57742

I have had good luck with Pro Heat heaters.

TR


----------



## Matt

I like Fulval.


----------



## Gump

I've used a lot of visa-therms and been defect free so far.


----------



## FDStation152

I use Neptune heaters on my bigger tanks.


----------



## musho3210

what one is good quality and stays on the cheaper side....


----------



## Matt

dont ask me!
lol
did u break yours or something?


----------



## FDStation152

Neptune isn't too expensive.


----------



## musho3210

no but all-glass is a bad heater company and i worry a lot if it gets stuck


----------



## Matt

Where Would it Get Stuck?


----------



## musho3210

the thermostat sticks onto the heater leaving it on the on postion causing it to stay on forever which causes the water to overheat which in the end kills your fish


----------



## ttiger72

I have heard good things about Visi-Therm Stealth heaters. I have an all-glass in my 29G, are they really that bad? If so I guess I will be ordering a Stealth then!


----------



## herefishy

Eheim makes a good one. Vis-i-therm is good. I don' t know who makes it but I have some Compu-temps that are at least 15 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Matt

musho3210 said:


> the thermostat sticks onto the heater leaving it on the on postion causing it to stay on forever which causes the water to overheat which in the end kills your fish



ooooo........ok.


----------



## dakotagirl

i use visatherm stealth heaters in all 4 of my tanks and have never had a problem with them. They also have a lifetime warranty I believe.

I bought them at petsmart and take the printout off the website and they match that price. I think I paid 15 or 20 dollars for the ones I have.


----------

